# tidal iphone6plus pionner p99rs?



## zeded23 (Sep 16, 2017)

Does anyone know why I can not hear songs through an tidal app on iPhone 6 that connects to Pioneer p99rs?[usb]
Is it because the Pioneer does not recognize the flac files?
On the display the device appears to be running but not heard


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

The Pioneer is not FLAC compatible, so if Tidal is streaming FLAC, the P99 won't recognize the data. It should be pretty easy to test, I don't use Tidal, but I assume you can change the format from to WAV or MP3.


----------

